# Badass album covers/art



## Cadavuh (Apr 6, 2009)

off hand 







The full paradise lost cover


























^Pretty much anything from these guys actually.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 6, 2009)

nice dude, when I get home I'll defo post my faves


----------



## liamh (Apr 6, 2009)

Pain of salvation-Remedy lane
Opeth-Damnation+Still life
Dream theater-Images and words
For some strange reason its not letting me post the pictures :/


----------



## vontetzianos (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## Misanthropy (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## stuz719 (Apr 6, 2009)

Scorpions -"Virgin Killer"


Oh wait, sorry, you said "badass", not "bad".


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Apr 6, 2009)

Sepultura's Beneath The Remains and Obituary's Cause Of Death are both favourites of mine.

Rock on!


----------



## Nats (Apr 6, 2009)

every album from mastodon


----------



## Luuk (Apr 6, 2009)

/\


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 6, 2009)

Dave Mckean Frontline Assembly covers are some of my favs. But all of his are pretty awesome.

http://www.mckean-art.co.uk/


----------



## hairychris (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 6, 2009)

most of mine and Cadavuhs choices are done by Par Olufsson i.e. Psycroptic, Spawn of Possession, Abysmal Dawn, Revocation, Martriden, Prostitute Disfigurement.


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Apr 6, 2009)

Anything by Par Olofsson: The Faceless, Brain Drill, Spawn of Possesion,Skyfire,Burning the Masses,Inherit Disease, and many more. He is amazing!


----------



## Monk (Apr 6, 2009)

Belphegor - Lucifer Incestus (cannot link for obvious reasons).


----------



## willyman101 (Apr 6, 2009)

alot of albums lol. i really dig dan mumford's work - hence the avatar.


----------



## cosmicamnesia (Apr 6, 2009)

pig destroyer's on phantom limb....and as much as the album sucks, metallica's st. anger, just because it's so *bold*....all the mastodon stuff too


----------



## butcheredatbirt (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## kung_fu (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## Cadavuh (Apr 6, 2009)

BEST ONE


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 6, 2009)

^ haha what the fuck.

I thought this was supposed to be badass album covers, not simplistic/arty farty album covers?


----------



## liamh (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## silentrage (Apr 6, 2009)

Vic SR 6 by ~silent-rage on deviantART


----------



## kung_fu (Apr 6, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I thought this was supposed to be badass album covers, not simplistic/arty farty album covers?



If this was at me, i suppose i use "cool" and "badass" interchangeably. Exaple: "I'm a badass" means i'm cool, but i'm actually quite a pussy . This better?


----------



## cddragon (Apr 6, 2009)

I also like the remix version - can't decide which one I like better




Also badass music & great cover - makes me 'fall into' it and think endlessly


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 6, 2009)

I've seen two of them already posted, but really any of Mastodon's albums. They are all amazing, but I think Leviathan was my favorite.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## explosivo (Apr 6, 2009)

Nats said:


> every album from mastodon



Exactly what I was thinking when I saw the thread title.

And for posterity:


----------



## Scootman1911 (Apr 6, 2009)

silentrage said:


> Vic SR 6 by ~silent-rage on deviantART



Damn the internet is small. I remember seeing Lee Hyo Li one day and had no idea it was you.



willyman101 said:


>


Damn that's so awesome!


Akron/Family - Meek Warrior





Animal Collective - Merryweather Post Pavillion





Animosity - Animal





Baroness - Red Album





The Devil Wears Prada - Plagues (re-issue)





Vanna - A New Hope


----------



## troyguitar (Apr 6, 2009)

Smell The Glove


----------



## RedMorfine (Apr 7, 2009)

The Animosity album completely messes up my brain


----------



## M1K3999 (Apr 7, 2009)

Im surprised no one posted this yet


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 7, 2009)

(you get the idea... all of KMFDM's album covers are fucking epic )






























































Just a few


----------



## poopyalligator (Apr 7, 2009)

howabout cynic traced in air. I think it looks amazing


----------



## DavyH (Apr 7, 2009)

I have no idea why I think it's so badass, but this gives me the creeps.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 7, 2009)

^ 'tis a pretty god damn awesome cover.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Apr 7, 2009)

cddragon said:


> Also badass music & great cover - makes me 'fall into' it and think endlessly



Wow, this one really kicks ass! Several good ones on this page (4) as well.

I'll post some of my favorites later on: several from Opeth, Terria from Devin Townsend, Fiction from Dark Tranquillity, Reroute to Remain from In Flames...


----------



## Nats (Apr 7, 2009)

forgot about kmfdm's covers. good stuff


----------



## stuz719 (Apr 7, 2009)

Time to close the thread. All others pale into insignificance.


----------



## Makelele (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## auxioluck (Apr 7, 2009)

The Faceless-Akeldama and Planetary Duality
Origin-Informis and Echoes of Decimation


----------



## Scootman1911 (Apr 7, 2009)

RedMorfine said:


> The Animosity album completely messes up my brain



If it's the one that looks like it's moving, that's actually Animal Collective. I think that's what you're talking about though since they're right next to each other and it does mess with your head.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## PostOrganic (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## Uber Mega (Apr 7, 2009)

I don't know if this cover's badass, but it's f-ing awesome nonetheless  such a great album too.


----------



## Cadavuh (Apr 8, 2009)

some more on the cheesier side! 





















this kamelot one gives me chills because of the epic aura it has. 





















more Bal-Sagoth


----------



## omgmjgg (Apr 19, 2009)

i couldn't find one of the great redneck hopes- behold the thunder fuck album =[


----------



## butcheredatbirt (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## hufschmid (Apr 19, 2009)

This serioussly!


----------



## JoryGriffin (Apr 19, 2009)

Seriously... When you see it you'll shit bricks


----------



## Cadavuh (Apr 19, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> This serioussly!




 Glad you like that one! Too bad the band is kinda meh at times.


----------



## Cadavuh (Apr 24, 2009)

how could you guys forget


----------



## MikeH (Apr 24, 2009)

Basically anything by Par Olofsson is beast.


----------



## Distortion (Apr 25, 2009)

Braindrill - Apocalyptic Feasting


----------



## DubSacZach (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## entropydesign (Jun 3, 2009)

Here are a couple covers I designed for my friends band (Arsonist) and mine (Advance Directive


----------



## Devour3d (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Cadavuh (Aug 3, 2009)

How about some more badass art?!


----------



## Empryrean (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## brick (Aug 3, 2009)

I really love the cover of Meshuggah's album "Nothing"


----------



## handmetheaxe (Aug 3, 2009)

^Thought this one would have been put up already!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 3, 2009)

Last but not least....







 just kidding


----------



## leandroab (Aug 3, 2009)

JoryGriffin said:


> Seriously... When you see it you'll shit bricks



Where is it? I can't see it!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 3, 2009)

leandroab said:


> Where is it? I can't see it!


 
The face in the mirror maybe?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 9, 2009)

bumperino.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Sep 9, 2009)

Eeeehhhhhhhh I'm pretty sure these were already posted but the other thread doesn't seem to have much going for it sooooo


Arteriorrhexis said:


>


Oh and


----------



## bluffalo (Sep 9, 2009)

its not metal, but damn is it ever a badass cover


----------



## -mouse- (Sep 9, 2009)

that should have been attack attack's album cover


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 9, 2009)

Aborted always have sweet album covers


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 9, 2009)

My personal favorites...


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 9, 2009)

On a more serious note:


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Sep 9, 2009)

this thread has convinced me that if im ever in a signed band then im making damn sure our band name is legible


----------



## White Cluster (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## signalgrey (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## wintermadness (Sep 10, 2009)

Damn i wanted to post the Exhorder album art 



Within The Ruins - Creature


----------



## bluffalo (Sep 10, 2009)

Ibanezsam4 said:


> this thread has convinced me that if im ever in a signed band then im making damn sure our band name is legible



yeah, a lot of them are impossible to read


----------



## Cadavuh (Sep 10, 2009)

gunshow86de said:


>



Dont you mean devastatin DAVE the guitar slave


----------



## PnKnG (Sep 10, 2009)

not really a "badass" album cover but I just really like it.






Its from a friends band that is unfortunately now disbanded.


----------



## SamSam (Sep 11, 2009)

An epic album cover I completely forgot about:


----------



## willybman (Sep 11, 2009)

wintermadness said:


> Damn i wanted to post the Exhorder album art
> 
> 
> 
> Within The Ruins - Creature


 
HELL YESSSSSS!!!!!!!!


----------

